# Simples CMS für Bekannte gesucht!



## Eol_Ruin (20. September 2019)

*Simples CMS für Bekannte gesucht!*

Hallo alle miteinander!

Eine gute Freundin von mir möchte für ihren kleinen Verein (Hundezucht) einen simplen Webauftritt erstellen und hat mich gefragt ob ich mich darum kümmern würde!
Normalerweise ware mir das ja momentan zu viel "Zeitaufwand" aber was tut man nicht alles für gute Freunde/Freundinnen 

Die Webseite soll eigentlich nur diverse Info-Seiten mit aktuellen News/Veranstaltungen und eine einfache Feedback-Möglichkeit bieten!
Also kein ganzes Forum oder ähnliches.

Ich dachte also an ein simples CMS - da ich selber nur das Design der Seite erstellen möchte und die Erstellung des taglichen Contents meiner Freundin überlassen will.
Aber da ich selber nur über mittelmäßige HTML/CSS-Webdesign-Kenntnisse (Erstellung von einfachen Webseiten mit Expression Web 4 ) verfüge und keine Erfahrung mit PHP,Datenbanken etc. habe steh ich im "Wald" der vielen CMS recht verloren da! 

Ich hab bei meiner bisherigen Recherche das Thema "Flat-File-CMS" aufgeschnappt - solche CMS sollen ja ohne Datenbanken auskommen was bei so einer einfachen Aufgabenstellung wie oben beschrieben ja eigentlich vollkommen ausreichen sollte oder?

Also:
*Wer kann mir ein simples CMS (am besten "Flat") empfehlen bei dem keine große "Einarbeitungszeit" notig ist?*

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Richu006 (20. September 2019)

*AW: Simples CMS für Bekannte gesucht!*

Ich selbst nutze für einige Seiten joomla...
Das ist gratis und du findest für fast alles Tutorials auf Google xD


----------



## julian35152 (20. September 2019)

*AW: Simples CMS für Bekannte gesucht!*

Ich glaube das einfachste heutzutage ist Wordpress, bieten viele Hoster als Sofort Installation an und es gibt Tonnenweise Zeug dafür!
Vieles ist auch dann nur eine "One Klick" installation im "Appstore"


----------



## keinnick (20. September 2019)

*AW: Simples CMS fÃ¼r Bekannte gesucht!*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Also:
> *Wer kann mir ein simples CMS (am besten "Flat") empfehlen bei dem keine große "Einarbeitungszeit" notig ist?*


Ich würde auch Wordpress empfehlen. Damit kann eigentlich jeder umgehen und  man benötigt keine großen Vorkenntnisse. Regelmäßige Updates aber nicht vergessen, sonst hat man schnell ungebetene Gäste. 

Wenn es ohne Datenbank auskommen muss, dann kannst Du Dich hier mal umsehen: 20 Flat File Systeme im Test | CMSstash oder Flat-File-CMS: Welches ist das Beste fuer mein Unternehmen? - Gruender.de 

Ich kenne allerdings keins davon.


----------



## julian35152 (20. September 2019)

*AW: Simples CMS fÃ¼r Bekannte gesucht!*



keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn es ohne Datenbank auskommen muss, dann kannst Du Dich hier mal umsehen: 20 Flat File Systeme im Test | CMSstash Ich kenne allerdings keins davon.



Ich habe von denen auch noch nie was gehört und ich habe auch schon ein paar Seiten hinter mir...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. September 2019)

*AW: Simples CMS für Bekannte gesucht!*



keinnick schrieb:


> Wenn es ohne Datenbank auskommen muss, dann kannst Du Dich hier mal umsehen: 20 Flat File Systeme im Test | CMSstash oder Flat-File-CMS: Welches ist das Beste fuer mein Unternehmen? - Gruender.de



Danke! 
Werd mich da mal reinlesen!


----------



## julian35152 (20. September 2019)

*AW: Simples CMS fÃ¼r Bekannte gesucht!*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Danke!
> Werd mich da mal reinlesen!



Datenbaken bei Wordpress werden für ne Normale Seite kaum verwendet...
Das meiste geht über das CMS... Ich würde dir empfehlen sich das mal anzugucken.
Ich kann aus meine erfahrung sagen das es wirklich das einfachste ist...

Ich bin komplett nur auf das Reine PHP,HTML,CSS umgestiegen und kann die "Sprachen" auch nicht wirklich 
Nur das Forum bei mir ist mit CMS.


----------



## nierewa (22. November 2019)

*AW: Simples CMS für Bekannte gesucht!*

Ich empfehle auch Joomla.
Nutze ich selbst und es gibt zahlreiche Erweiterungen.


----------



## lugau45 (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Simples CMS für Bekannte gesucht!*

Schau dir mal CMSimple - Open Source CMS ohne Datenbank - CMSimple an, ist eigentlich ganz gut und einfach. Datenbank braucht das cms nicht.


----------



## Zeiss (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Simples CMS für Bekannte gesucht!*

Ich nutze Joomla seit Ewigkeiten, damals hieß es noch Mambo.


----------



## cryhme187 (14. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Simples CMS für Bekannte gesucht!*

Ohne alles zu lesen: Wordpress. Einfach aus dem Grund dass die Community riesig ist und man heute alles damit machen kann- vorausgesetzt man möchte es. Ebenso ist es eines der wenigen Systeme welches Einsteiger-Gerecht ist - ich selbst z.B. habe meine Karriere mit WP begonnen. WordPess ist eine Blog-Software/CMS, allerdings gibt es dafür sehr viele Plugins, die meisten FOSS, die das Ding zu einem Echten Page-Builder ausbauen und auch so weitere Funktionen liefern die man eher von Enterprise-CMS kennt.
Ich persönlich mag WordPress NICHT. Es ist, mMn, eine schlechte Codebase/Codestyle und einfach von Haus aus zu langsam. Ohne starke Caching-Plugins, welche nicht Teil von WordPress sind, kommt man da nicht weit. Ich persönlich verwende WordPress lediglich als CMS, den Frontend meiner Seiten mache ich lieber von Hand in Lumen. Da schreibe ich lieber (exakt) 5 Zeilen code und habe dafür 100% Kontrolle über die Daten, die Verarbeitung und das Caching.

tl;dr: Für Leute ohne Plan von HTML, PHP/Node, JS, Webservern, Datenbanken usw würde ich WordPress nehmen, für Leute die wissen was sie tun eher nicht.


----------



## nierewa (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Simples CMS für Bekannte gesucht!*

Joomla war Mambo... wieder was gelernt 
Joomla ist einfach nur super. Man sollte aber die Security Plugins usw. nicht vergessen zu aktivieren bzw. installieren,
da es doch viel verwendet wird und somit ein gutes Ziel für Hobby hacker abgibt.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Simples CMS für Bekannte gesucht!*

Es gibt noch eine gute Möglichkeit.

Woltlab gehört zwar zu den Hersteller einer Forensoftware, stellt aber kostenlos auch die "WoltLab Suite Core" zur Verfügung. WoltLab Suite Core ist eine „Open Source“ Software.
WoltLab Suite Core herunterladen - WoltLab(R)

Es basiert auf ein komplettes CMS System mit dem viele eigene Seiten erstellt werden können.
Das ganze wird daher sehr Professionell und es gibt auch einige kostenlose oder auch kostenpflichtige Erweiterungen und Syles dazu. Plugin-Store - WoltLab(R)
Es können aber nicht alle Erweiterungen genutzt werden, da manche den Teil der Forensoftware voraussetzen. Styles sollten aber sich im allgemeinem installieren lassen.

Habe damit auch schon eigene Webseiten erstellt und kann es jeden der es mal versuchen will sehr empfehlen.
Die Forensoftware muss hierzu nicht bezogen werden.

Man bekommt hiermit einen komfortablen Administrationsbereich womit sehr vieles erstellt werden kann. Eine Datenbank ist hierzu aber Voraussetzung und das memory_limit sollte mindestens 128MB auf einem Webspace betragen. Sonst wird es mit der Installation Probleme geben.


----------

